# black plastics



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone ever used paint stripper to strip camo plastic down to black. I tried it today on my handle bar cover and it came out pretty good just wondering how they will handle scratches if i do the whole bike.I am assuming it will be the same as the black plastic that kawi makes. If no one has done this I guess ill be the first one.

any input on stickers off of what color and year brute would look the best.

Thanks for any and all input


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Doesn't it com eout a flat black, not, glossy like black plastic?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I didnt think it was that bad. I have never seen a black brute in person but to me it was just as shiny as regular plastics. Ill probably end up doing it either way cause my camo is really faded and isnt camo anymore has a green tint to everything. worst comes to worse I have to drive 3 hours and out 80 bucks for some used red plastic.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah the camo kinda goes south after a couple of years.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah not to include the dealer I got it from left it outside all day everyday but hey i got a good discount for it when i bought it. I am waiting to here from a guy on highlifter that used krylon fusion on his. If his is holding up good i may paint mine some color not sure yet. I be sure to keep yall updated on how it turns out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you will have to show us :rockn:

If you do it right, the krylon fusion is suppose to hold up well.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i did my cousins 400ex a while back but didnt clean it like we should have because he was in a hurry and wouldnt listen to me. it held up great in places that was clean but in places where it was flaked off in a few rides.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

if you strip your plastics get us some pics.. ive been thinkin bout doin this to my silver brute but man its kinda hard to strip the silver not knowing if the black will look good..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ill get some pics im going to do it tomorrow and sunday


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

my buddy cracked his plastics for his bf on a tree found them on ebay discount for 200 bucks, they were black, painted them silver the color of his 4wheeler and put graphics on them and it looks bad ace. no problem painting his


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody have any thoughts on if draino would work to get paint off I got some paint stripper but it being 36 outside its not working good at all. Would draino hurt the plastic or make it weak?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

That's a new one


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Draino??? Hahahaha i never tried that one.

I know easy off over cleaner will take paint off.....your skin too so be careful with it.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I used it to take the gold off of the wheels on my old Warrior ....


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I may test all 3 to see what works the best paint stripper is kinda expensive. My dad gave me the draino idea I kinds thought the same as yall but it is really corrosive but and it shouldn't hurt plastic cause PVC is sort of like plastic. How long does it take the oven cleaner to work and how much does it take?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant promise the over clear will not hurt your plastic. I can tell you this,that stuff is strong! I would try it on a very small area first to see what it does. And use some rubber gloves!!

PS what ever you do.Don't let any of that stuff mix together


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah that would make a pretty bad concoction


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Finally got the side panels completely stripped and got some pics. They are suprisingly shiny.




































WARNING: This is not recommended to be done in the winter. The hotter the temperature the better the stripper will get the paint off and you will not have to fight with it like I am having to do.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that looks good from what i can tell. cant wait to see it bolted on the bike. i like a black bike


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah Im liking it to. The front and back fenders are taking forever to get clean because its too cold. The side panels i ended up bringing in the house to get them clean.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow man that looks really good.
Probably gonna have the same sheen as the non painted ones.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm excited to see how it turned out. i cant see the pics til i get home cuz the website where your pics are hosted is blocked at work. boo hoo.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

their hosted on webshots. Those pics are with my phone also


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice! is it really as glossy as it looks? i imagined it'd be alot more of a flat color..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to admit. It looks better then i would have thought it would.

Almost looks new.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah its pretty glossy not flat at all by my standards. Im gonna drop by the kawi place in oxford to see if they have a black one to compare to.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

so what did you end up using to take the paint off?? looks real good, im thinkin about givin it a go.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I used aircraft and then whatever they had at advanced auto. It didnt seem to affect the finish of the plastic but does feel like it made it alittle more flemsy.

If I had the time and patience I would have ordered some that is recommended for plastic bumpers. The aircraft works really good and fast if it is warm outside but doesnt work at all when its cold.

Here is a bumper stripper but I couldnt find any in the stores around here and didnt feel like waiting on it to come in.
http://yhst-13811118617756.stores.yahoo.net/buflbupastae.html


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see that all done!!! I wanted Black but none were left so I got the dark green. But I must say I am starting to really like my color, hides scratches well.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

beavel said:


> But I must say I am starting to really like my color, hides scratches well.


Yes, it does.


----------

